# Cigar Sizes, Shapes, and Terminology



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

Alright, I am pretty new to smoking cigars in terms of knowing what I am looking at. I have been trying to learn as much as possible. I have definitely been learning a great deal of knowledge so far and plan on learning more.

I have run into the issue of all of these different terms in regards to sizes and shapes. I have discovered alot of the sizes and have them posted below. The problem that I am having is that I don't know what shape goes to what name...  I do know what a Torpedo looks like though! :r

1) Torpedo "aka Fabuloso" (6.0" x 52)
2) Toro "aka Supremo" (6.0" x 52)
3) Perfecto "aka Maestro" (6.0" x 60)
4)







Monumento "aka Churchill" (7.2" x 49)
5) Guajiro "aka Pigtail" (6.6" x 46)
6) Clasico "aka Robusto" (5.0" x 50)
7) Francisco "aka Corona" (5.5" x 44)
8) Magnates "aka Presidente" (7.6" x 49)

Any help is greatly appreciated! Perhaps there is a chart of cigars that can help or someone could draw up the cigars on a piece of paper... ugh, it's just tough when looking online at cigars but there are no pictures to show you what you are buying. I think this thread could help people, as well as myself, out greatly!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Lots of good info here, 
http://www.cigars-review.org/


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Wikipedia has a great write-up on shapes, sizes, and fillers. Good reading.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cigars


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

http://images.google.com/images?q=c...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title

HTH!
:tu


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

This should do it...


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> This should do it...


Wow, that didn't take long at all! I am going to really read up on all of this information for sure! Thanks thanks thanks! :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

rcsst12 said:


> 1) Torpedo "aka Fabuloso" (6.0" x 52)
> 2) Toro "aka Supremo" (6.0" x 52)
> 3) Perfecto "aka Maestro" (6.0" x 60)
> 4) Monumento "aka Churchill" (7.2" x 49)
> ...


San Cristobal I see. Most of the time you can't associate the name a company gives the cigar with the actual shape.

The Fabuloso is a torpedo
The Supremeo is a toro
The Maestro is a figurado
The Monumento is churchill sized with a belicoso cap
The Guajiro is a pigtailed lonsdale
The Classico is a robusto
The Fransico is a corona
The Magnates is a presidente


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

DonnieW said:


> This should do it...


Lonsdales are yummy. :dr


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

rcsst12 said:


> Alright, I am pretty new to smoking cigars in terms of knowing what I am looking at. I have been trying to learn as much as possible. I have definitely been learning a great deal of knowledge so far and plan on learning more.
> 
> I have run into the issue of all of these different terms in regards to sizes and shapes. I have discovered alot of the sizes and have them posted below. The problem that I am having is that I don't know what shape goes to what name...  I do know what a Torpedo looks like though! :r
> 
> ...


Good question. There are only a few terms that actually refer to a shape, while all the others just refer to size. Any cigar that's shaped differently than a "normal" cigar is called a "figurado." A figurado can be a torpedo, pyramid, perfecto or any other shaped cigar. A torpedo is a cigar that comes to a point at the head, but the rest of the body of the cigar is the same size. A pyramid is a cigar that is tapered from head to foot (and pointed on the end like a torpedo). A perfecto is tapered on both ends and fattest in the middle. There are several different types of perfectos. I'm not familiar with the names of the different types but a quick search can probably turn that up for you.

As for sizes, cigar makers refer to their sizes in different ways. The most standard size references are called "vitolas." These include things like corona, churchill and robusto. Often cigar brands will make up their own terms to refer to their different sizes, so even though a cigar might be in the robusto vitola, they'll refer to it by their house name (like "clasico" or something). Even though the brand might refer to it as "clasico", many people will just call it a robusto since that's the official size.

Pigtail just refers to the pigtail at the end of the cigar. The most famous pigtail is the cuban Trinidad Reyes:








The actual size of the cigar (the vitola) is "Reyes", but it also has a pigtail at the end.

Some of the most common vitolas:
Panatela: 4 5/8" x 34
Petit Corona or Mareva: 5 1/8" x 42
Corona: 5 5/8" x 42
Petit Robusto: 4 1/8" x 50
Robusto: 4 7/8" x 50
Churchill / Julieta No. 2: 7" x 47

Hope that helps!


----------



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

So is a lancero the same as a panatella?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Boomer said:


> So is a lancero the same as a panatella?


Panatela is typically 6 x 38 but there are short pans, slim pans, small pans and long pans.

Long pans are the same size as lanceros 7.5 x 38


----------

